# Weird Bug



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yesterday, while looking at my tank I seen the weirdest thing ever. I never even read or heard about this in forums, but I am only 1/2 year veteran so that is not saying much.

When looking into the tank, I seen crawling out of a whole and into another one a yellow bug with what looked like 4 legs. it was small, it was quick. This all happened in 1 second. Out and back in. I could not get a good look, and obviously not even close to a picture. 

I looked at my tank for hours last night and never seen another sign of him. 

Honestly, it looked like an insect you would see somewhere outside. Small, yellow, seemed to have 4 legs...

I know it is not much to work from, but anyone else have a similar experience? 

This is *NOT a picture of what I saw*, but relevant in size, kind of a similar structure I suppose, but wanted to give an idea:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

that looks like a baby cicada (the pic) what you have might be a dragonfly nymph and you better get rid of it.they are carnivorous and will kill small fishes in the tank.if you have large fish that aren't spawning yet then it's ok


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

dragon fly nymphs live in freshwater .and if im not mistaken this is a saltwater thread


----------



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just to clarify, the picture is a Saltwater tank.

Also, the picture was provided to give at least some reference to the "style" and "size" of the creature, but in no way looks like it other than that.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds like a pod to me. amphipod or a copepod . if thats the case, you want as many of these as possible as they are a natural source of food for fish as well as a natural part of your clean up crew.

it doesnt sound like flat worms or red bugs which appear more on the glass which is something you dont want but maybe looking up saltwater pests could help if infact it isnt a pod.


----------



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> sounds like a pod to me. amphipod or a copepod . if thats the case, you want as many of these as possible as they are a natural source of food for fish as well as a natural part of your clean up crew.
> 
> it doesnt sound like flat worms or red bugs which appear more on the glass which is something you dont want but maybe looking up saltwater pests could help if infact it isnt a pod.


 Thats a good idea...I did a search for SW insects and SW bugs, but not pests.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

oopps my bad


----------

